# sheep and lambs



## downunderdags (Apr 6, 2009)

g'day everybody .well lamb in my country is a part of the main diet .we love a lamb roast .hear is a few pics of my own sheep and lambs.we have 2 weathers lambs that we will be slaughtering in a few months .i know you don't eat a lot of lamb in the states but you should give it a try its awesome


----------



## bassman (Apr 6, 2009)

I'm not too big on lamb but I'd take the chickens I see in the background.


----------



## rivet (Apr 6, 2009)

Thank you for the pics! Beautiful animals you've got there.

Some of us eat lamb.... When I was dating my wife, on her birthday I surprised her by roasting a whole, bone-in, leg of lamb. I knew it was a make-or-break dinner, and it turned out right! She loved it and ever since, on her birthday (at the very minimum) we have whole roast bone-in leg of lamb.

Ever since then, she's been trying to convince me that memorial day, veterans day, july 4th, and of course, easter are lamb days. I willingly go along, and we eat a roast leg of lamb year round.  Not as often as you all, but  we love it. Welcome to the SMF and thanks again.


----------



## alx (Apr 6, 2009)

Great pics.I love lamb and you can find alot in meat sections from downunder.Be real interested in some of your lamb cooking and recipes when you cook in future.


----------



## ronp (Apr 7, 2009)

Thanks for the pics. I am smoking a bonless leg as we speak.


----------



## mulepackin (Apr 7, 2009)

I think it's just hard to find lamb prepared well up here. I've had some that is very very good, and some I couldn't eat. I grew up raising and eating beef, and so I didn't get much exposure to it. Kind of a prejudice from cattle ranchers. I have a very good friend whose wife's family are very large sheep producers here in Mt. He has made me some excellent Qd lamb on a Traeger. Good stuff. I even got my finicky daughters to try it.


----------



## fire it up (Apr 7, 2009)

Local Shoprite has a good selection of lamb, well several different cuts but not a lot of them.  The big reason I haven't done a lot of lamb is the outrageous price on it.  Really expensive and almost never any deals on it here.


----------



## tasunkawitko (Apr 7, 2009)

g'day, dags - 

lamb isn't as available up here as it should be, but the times i've eaten it, i've very much enjoyed it. i would like to try a boned shoulder or leg on the smoker sometime, as well as kabobs with a middle-eastern marinade.

this last weekend i did make a fatty from ground lamb - i tried to keep it on a greek "theme" and it went pretty well. here's my post on it with some pictures:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=75219

welcome to the forum! looking forward to learning how you blokes do it down there!


----------

